# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  طلب:أفضل وأصح كتاب تناول سيرة أشرف البرية

## أبوسعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني وأهلي،أنا عضو جديد حل عليكم وشرف بالإنتساب إلى أسرتكم وأتمنى من الله جلت قدرته أن يبارك في هذا المجلس الموقرِ وأعضائَه وأن يوفقنا لخدمة الإسلام، آميــــــــــن.
كما هو واضح من العنوان أطلب من إخواني الشيوخ و طلبة العلم أن يدلّونا عن أفضل وأصح كتاب تناول سيرة نبينا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا محمد بن عبد الله صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه، مع ذكر أحسن طبعة و أجود تحقيق، والثمن
للإشارة فأخوكم من مدينة مراكش،المملكة المغربية
و إن وجد كتاب تناول فقه السيرة النبوية المطهرة، كما يجب-لا ككتاب البوطي غفر الله له- فنرجوا إفادتنا به
جزاكم الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## بسام الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب الرحيق المختوم 
وبالنسبة لفقه السيرة فهناك أكثر من كتاب
لكن اولا اقرأ الرحيق المختوم أكثر من مرة , ثم اقرأ لكتب فقه السيرة...
ومن كتب فقه السيرة:
ابن القيم في زاد المعاد
البوطي : مع ما تفضلت به
الغزالي تحقيق الالباني
الصلابي
واخر ثلاثة لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع....((من نظري))
و أنصحك  أخي الحبيب مع زاد المعاد,كتاب لعالم نحسبه على خير وصلاح وهو أستاذ العقيدة بجامعة ام القرى الدكتور عبد العزيز الحميدي وهو كتاب:
السيرة النبوية مواقف وعبر
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=3314

----------


## ابومحمد البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب الرحيق المختوم له عدة طبعات التي عندي هي طبعة الرسالة
صحيح السيرة النبوية إبراهيم العلي دار النفائس حوالي 90 درهم مغربي
السيرة النبوية الصحيحة ضياء العمري العبيكان حوالي 130 درهم مغربي
السيرة النبوية علي الصلابي دار إبن كثير حوالي 130 درهم مغربي وأنا أقرأ فيه وهو كتاب ممتع

----------


## بسام الحربي

> السيرة النبوية الصحيحة ضياء العمري العبيكان حوالي 130 درهم مغربي
>   ممتع


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4949
وهو للشيخ عبد القادر السندي رحمه الله كان يعرفه الامام ابن باز رحمه الله وكان قريب منه وكان يطلب منه أحيانا بحوث معينة, وقد زكاه أكثر من مرة. رحمهما الله جميعا.
وهذا أنا أذكره ليس لفرد العضلات والتحدي وارجوا التفهم...
وإنما علينا أن نعلم من أين يؤخذ العلم لان أغلبنا لم يؤخذ العلم على أيدي العلماء وما عاد هذا إلا في جزيئات معلومة...
وهذه سيرة رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تعد تؤخذ من أفواه العلماء ؛ إنما من بطون الكتب والرويات التي أكثرها مكذوبة ولا أصل لها...
فلتعاون على البر والتقوى
ورحم الله كل من خدم سيرة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم....

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأقتني بحول الله هذه الكتب 
كتاب الرحيق المختوم
لسيرة النبوية الصحيحة ضياء العمري العبيكان حوالي 130 درهم مغربي
لكني أود معرفة أحسن طبعة لكتاب الرحيق المختوم
وهل توجد كتب ومنشورات العبيكان بمدينة مراكش أم بالدار البيضاء؟ سامحوني جزيتم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سأقتني بحول الله هذه الكتب 
> كتاب الرحيق المختوم
> لسيرة النبوية الصحيحة ضياء العمري العبيكان حوالي 130 درهم مغربي
> لكني أود معرفة أحسن طبعة لكتاب الرحيق المختوم
> وهل توجد كتب ومنشورات العبيكان بمدينة مراكش أم بالدار البيضاء؟ سامحوني جزيتم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
> جزاكم الله خيرا


استدراك
لن أشتري كتاب السيرة النبوية الصحيحة ضياء العمري العبيكان لما قرأت في مقدمة كتاب "إستدراكات وملاحظات حول كثير مما وقع فيه الدكتور أكرم العمري" فهالنى ما اطلعت عليه من أخطاء و أحببت ننشر الخبر ليعم النفع إن شاء الله
والمرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع،فلا زال السؤال قائما
وإليكم رابط تحميل الكتاب بصيغة PDF
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4949

----------


## الغازي

لم افهم الغاية من اقتنائك للكتب المحددة 
هل للبحث  والتوثيق والدراسة ام اقتناء للاطلاع والقراءة
اذا كانت الغاية الاولى فعليك بالمصادر الاولية كسيرة ابن هشام وبن سعد والدرر وخلافها من المصادر القديمة 
وان قصدت الثانية  فاحرص على السيرة  النبوية لحسن الشيخ فهي سهلة السياق تفيد حتى المتخص
والله اعلم

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الغازي على ماتفضلت به
وإني أود اقتناء كتب في السيرة للبحث والتوثيق والدراسة كما أبحث عن كتب في فقه السيرة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ربيع الأديب

الأخ الفاضل أبا سعد المراكشي حيّاك الله ، أمّا عن أفضل طبعة لكتاب الرحيق المختوم / فعليك بطبعة [مكتبة الرّشد] جودة في التجليد وورق شاموا ..قد تجده في مكتبة بوكار بمدينة مراكش . 
وقد صدر حديثا كتاب في السّيرة للدكتور محمد الهاشمي الحامدي / اقتنيته من المعرض الدولي . وعنوانه " السّيرة النبوية للقرية العالمية " قدّم له عائض القرني ..دار المنهاج 
وأنصحك بقراءة كلّ الكتب التي ألّفت في السّيرة إذا كنتَ من الباحثين ولا تتعجّل في الحكم على الكتب حتى تسبر أغوارها  .
أخوك ربيع من المغرب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أنصحك بكتاب زاد المعاد / تحقيق الأرنؤوط
كما يوجد عليه تعليقات للألباني

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

> الأخ الفاضل أبا سعد المراكشي حيّاك الله ، أمّا عن أفضل طبعة لكتاب الرحيق المختوم / فعليك بطبعة [مكتبة الرّشد] جودة في التجليد وورق شاموا ..قد تجده في مكتبة بوكار بمدينة مراكش . 
> وقد صدر حديثا كتاب في السّيرة للدكتور محمد الهاشمي الحامدي / اقتنيته من المعرض الدولي . وعنوانه " السّيرة النبوية للقرية العالمية " قدّم له عائض القرني ..دار المنهاج 
> وأنصحك بقراءة كلّ الكتب التي ألّفت في السّيرة إذا كنتَ من الباحثين ولا تتعجّل في الحكم على الكتب حتى تسبر أغوارها .
> أخوك ربيع من المغرب


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي في الله ربيع، حياك الله وبيّاك، وجعل الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة مثواك، آمين
جزاك الله خيرا على ماأفدت به،ولقد أجدت وبيّنت ووضحت، لكن للأسف لم أجد أي طبعة للرحيق المختوم لا في مكتبة بوكار ولا في غيرها...ولقد تمكنت من اقتناء نسخة لدار ابن كثير زعم صاحب مكتبة الزيتونة أنها طبعة جيدة جدا، ولا أخفيك سرا أنها جيدة، إلاّ أني أحب ورق شاموا، والله المستعان
جزاك الله خيرا أخي على النصيحة الغالية

----------


## ربيع الأديب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي في الله ربيع، حياك الله وبيّاك، وجعل الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة مثواك، آمين
> جزاك الله خيرا على ماأفدت به،ولقد أجدت وبيّنت ووضحت، لكن للأسف لم أجد أي طبعة للرحيق المختوم لا في مكتبة بوكار ولا في غيرها...ولقد تمكنت من اقتناء نسخة لدار ابن كثير زعم صاحب مكتبة الزيتونة أنها طبعة جيدة جدا، ولا أخفيك سرا أنها جيدة، إلاّ أني أحب ورق شاموا، والله المستعان
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي على النصيحة الغالية


وفقنا الله وإيّاك أخانا الفاضل ،،، أنا لديّ نُسخة للرحيق المختوم دار الرّشد شاموا اقتنيتها من مكتبة الهداية من مدينة الدار البيضاء . غاية في الجودة .
وقد تذكرت كتاباً في السّيرة قيّم سينفعك الله به في بحثك وهو للعلاّمة محمّد ابراهيم شقرة - وفقه الله - وعنوانه : "السّيرة النبوية العطرة في الآيات القرآنية المسطّرة " مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع 
480 صفحة .
ولا تنسَ السّيرة النّبوية للإمام الذّهبي في مقدّمة كتابه تاريخ الإسلام وسير أعلام النبلاء ، وكذلك السّيرة لابنِ كثير ، وإن أردتَ التّوسع فعليكَ بكتاب العلاّمة الصّالحي " سبل الهدى والرّشاد في سيرة خير العباد " . 14 مجلدا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وإني أود اقتناء كتب في السيرة للبحث والتوثيق والدراسة


إذن لا بد من الاحتكاك بالمصادر القديمة ، كسيرة ابن هشام التي تعد تهذيبا لسيرة ابن اسحاق ، والروض الأنف مهم جدا لفهم سيرة ابن هشام ، وكذا تهذيب سيرة ابن هشام لعبد السلام محمد هارون . 
إضافة إلى ما قاله الإخوة الأفاضل طبعا
الرحيق المختوم لدي نسخة منه ، دار ابن حزم ، بيروت ، لبنان ... لون أوراق الكتاب أزرق فاتح يساعد على التتبع والقراءة في راحة .

----------


## أبا محمد

كتاب......    السيرة الذهبية  .... محمد رزق طرهوني من افضل الكتب المعاصرة

----------


## الغازي

اخي الفاضل كل ما قاله الاخوة مهم 
واضم صوتي للاخت امة الوهاب بوجوب دراسة السيرة من مصادرها القديمة اولا كما اسلفت في مشاركة سابقة
وللفائدة لاتهمل اي كتاب او بحث في السيرة يصل اليك 
واجعل العلم هو الهدف ولاتقرأ وانت متخذا رايا مسبقا  مخالفا لما تقرا 
بل اقرأ لتستفيد في بحثك ولتوسع معارفك
والله يوفقك

----------


## ابومحمد البيضاوي

منشورات العبيكان تجدها عند الدار العالمية للكتاب في الدار البيضاء
أخي بسام شكرا لك على كتاب "إستدراكات وملاحظات حول كثير مما وقع فيه الدكتور أكرم العمري"

----------


## محب الالباني

الاخ الذي أشار  لكتاب السيره الذهبيه لمحمد رزق طرهوني هذا الكتاب أيضًا عليه مالاحظات وأستدراكات ولكن لا يحظرني العنوان  لعلي أرفعه قريباً أنشاءَ الله تعالى لكي نتحرى الحق ونتعرف على السيره النبويه من معينها الصافي  وكلٌ  يؤخذُ  من قوله ويرد الإ المعصوم صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم 
وجزى الله الجميع كل خير

----------


## عبدالعزيز الزبيدي

كتاب الرحيق المختوم للمباركفوري رحمه الله ممتاز جدا .... ولة اختصار بعنوان روضة الأنوار

وكذالك زاد المعاد لابن القيم رحمه الله ... من دار الرسالة طبعة ممتازة جدا .... وله اختصار الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب اجزل الله له الأجر والثواب ...
وكتاب السيرة النبوية لابن هشام رحمه الله .

وتذكر أن بعض من يكتب في السيرة النبوية له مآرب اخرى ..!!!

----------

